# The Swamps the Thing



## RLG (Oct 26, 2020)

Howdy Folks.
I like effects that people have to deal with such as fog and garbage bag tendrils. With that in mind, let me tell you about my swamp.

You need a flat, or slightly low, spot on the path to your door for this effect.

1. Place a ground cloth where you want the swamp.







2. Place an empty waterbed bladder on the ground cloth.







3. Fill the bladder with about 2 inches of water.
*Note:* Make sure you leave air bubbles in the bladder before screwing on the fill cap.

4. Place a tarp that completely covers the waterbed bladder and ground cover.
*Note:* you can fold excess ground cover back over the bladder.







5. Use 12-inch spikes driven fully into the ground to tightly secure the cover to the ground.
*Note:* The minimum number of spikes to use is 8, one spike at each corner and one in between each corner. You are trying to prevent a trip hazard.

6. If needed add extra grommets to the tarp for more spikes.
*Note:* Spikes are generally 3/8 inches in diameter, so be sure to use ½ inch grommets.







7. Ask to borrow your neighbors leaves and place them over the bladder sandwich you just made. (_Is anyone else getting hungry?_)







*Result:* When people walk over this, the ground moves and gurgles. A lot of people freak right the hell out. Great fun.
*Tip:* Add an arm sticking out of the ground with a sign that says, “Beware of Quicksand.”

8. Be sure to return your neighbor’s leaves after Halloween.


Questions that nobody has asked me, but they might (QTNHAMBTM):

*Can I use any old waterbed bladder I find on Craigslist?*
Do not get any “waveless” mattresses. These often have a thick open-cell foam block in them to dampen waves. They will not work for this effect. Try to find a plain, empty bladder with no baffles or other wave attenuation tricks.

*How long will the bladder last?*
It was many years ago that some kids at a family gathering were given an empty waterbed bladder to play with. It was partially filled with air. They jumped and bounced on it all weekend and the bladder never popped. I was impressed. I have been using my waterbed bladder for over 30 years with no leaks ever appearing. Of course it’s only used once a year, so that means it has really only lasted a bit over a month (not nearly so impressive sounding).

*What can I do if I can’t find the right type or size of bladder?*
You might try making your own using 4mil or thicker plastic sheeting from the hardware store. That’s apparently a thing now. Check out “How to Make a Leak Proof Water Blob” at _


http://www.homemadetoast.com/2013/07/how-to-make-leak-proof-water-blob.html


_.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW!! Sure adds a new dimension to a Haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL @ the step where you return leaves to your neighbor


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! I'm loving the look of this. I love seeing people's ideas when it comes to haunts.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems really neat idea and thanks for the great write up!! 

Makes me a bit sad that the path up to my house has an incline. I'm afraid any rendition of this method on my walkway would result in a nearly impassible 'blob' of water out by the street, and a dry bladder for the upper portion of the path!


----------



## RLG (Oct 26, 2020)

Hairazor said:


> WOW!! Sure adds a new dimension to a Haunt


Thank you. Multidimensional is what I go for in my haunt.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Brilliant! I would have never thought of this! So simple but so creative. 

Love the part about returning the neighbors leaves ha ha.


----------



## runtz (Mar 3, 2011)

The article for the blob seems to be a dead link. Anyone have any other ideas an how to make this, I just feel it would go so well with the Innsmouth haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

runtz said:


> The article for the blob seems to be a dead link. Anyone have any other ideas an how to make this, I just feel it would go so well with the Innsmouth haunt.


Try this link - it references the original ( now dead) link given above, but provides the details within its own post.









You Can Make This Super Fun Water Blob! - Using an Iron To Seal The Edges - Clumsy Crafter


Share this with crafty friends....PinterestFacebookTwitter Many years ago there was a post on this blog that kinda went crazy. Overnight it went viral and The Water Blob was born. Now over a hundred thousand people have searched this blog for “how to make a water blob”. But the first water...




www.clumsycrafter.com


----------



## RLG (Oct 26, 2020)

RoxyBlue said:


> Try this link - it references the original ( now dead) link given above, but provides the details within its own post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for researching and getting that link. I’ve been a bit busy taking care of my wife after her knee replacement surgery. 👹


----------

